# My White CT



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys/gals.
Well these arent really too recent photos, but this is what he looks like. I have him and still dont have a name for him. So can anyone help me out? The third picture he posed for looks like he is giving the camera ("The Eye") 
Cant you tell he is very photogenic?

My Little Cloud=):


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I suggested this name for someone else, but they didn't take it. How about "Avalanche"?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Name him just that lol. Little cloud. The blue on him lookes like rain forming and about to or just dropping  I think it suits him. Little Cloud


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

he's cute! i like Cloud... or you could do a name that means cloud or heaven like Aolani (hawaiian for heavenly cloud), 
Badal (sanskrit for cloud), 
Nyles (Gaelic for cloud or champion), 
Skye (Norse for cloud), 
Tobikuma (japanese for flying cloud)


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i would name him Stratus which is a type of cloud


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a past fish named "Archer", which fits CTs nicely. He's a handsome one! Great pics too.

Where did you get him from?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*wispers in ear...* LITTLE CLOUD! lmfao.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oooohhh, so cute! I like Cirrus :B


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> I had a past fish named "Archer", which fits CTs nicely. He's a handsome one! Great pics too.
> 
> Where did you get him from?


i got him from a local pet store surprisingly. Also As soon as i seen him i told the clerk to bag him up.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jessabell said:


> Name him just that lol. Little cloud. The blue on him lookes like rain forming and about to or just dropping  I think it suits him. Little Cloud



Oh wow i came up with a name and didnt even know it. I like Little Cloud. But then i like Tobikuma.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Nimbus is another type of cloud I think.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like nimbus.

But i think im going to choose between Little Cloud and Tobikuma.

So what do you think i should name him?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

If he were mine I would probably call him Little Cloud or Cloudy, just cause it's easier to pronouce.  Then again you could shorten Tobikuma to Tobi or Kuma.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tobikuma as in "Flying Cloud"? That's cute, you could just call him Tobi for short!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So for the both of you, you say Tobikuma? If i name him Tobikuma then his nik name will be kuma because of its a unique name.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Little cloud. :d


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds cute to me!  He is really SO adorable.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll give you a pretend dollar?  NAME IT LITTLE CLOUD


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Little Cloud! Little Cloud! Little Cloud!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Little cloud!!!!!! :frustrated:


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I like both...Kuma is cool...if you name him Little Cloud you could call him LC!

gawgeous CT btw


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@smellsfishie: i agree he is cute and has such a weird but cool personality. Also that is 2 votes for Little Cloud and 2 votes for Tobikuma.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Please vote little cloud peeps! it's perfect!!! 

:frustrated:
:frustrated:
:frustrated:


----------



## Murka (May 12, 2011)

(Cloud?) Tobikuma, Kuma, or...Cloudy Kuma. (Cloud Tobikuma= Cloud Flying Cloud... LOL)
I like Japaneses names betterer...


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Little cloud  http://youtu.be/MJrinwmouEc


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Little Cloud!!!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

There's your vote! lol *chants* LITTLE CLOUD LITTLE CLOUD LITTLE CLOUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im guessing that Little Cloud it is. 

Sorry Tobikuma people. Also im sorry for myself lol. So i guess my "Little Cloud" is happy because i tried to call him by Tobikuma and he just turned away from me. When i called out Little Cloud, he looked back at me  weird isnt it?! I think he likes it.

Here are some more pictures of Little Cloud:
I have to say that in the second picture he looks like one of those cute little puppies that you have mo other choice but to say Awe to.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's ok, Little Cloud is a really fitting name for him! Obviously he likes it  It reminds me of Cloud, the famous mustang that lives in the Pryor Mountains (look him up, he's gorgeous!) lol 

You're breeding him? Wow, those will be gorgeous fry! What type is the female?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Darkmoon, I suggested little cloud because of clouds son! whos name was later changed to boulder lol.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

OMGawd I know exactly what you're talking about! I love those horses... I know all their names and families. I've written 2 papers on how our government is treating those poor horses. We won't have wild ones left anymore if the gov continues on this road.... Very sad  but I'm way off topic lol


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol I know what you mean! I love them


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That gives me some name ideas actually lol tons of horses to name fish after :3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> That's ok, Little Cloud is a really fitting name for him! Obviously he likes it  It reminds me of Cloud, the famous mustang that lives in the Pryor Mountains (look him up, he's gorgeous!) lol
> 
> You're breeding him? Wow, those will be gorgeous fry! What type is the female?


I think someone has already said that. Or showed that. Is this the mustang?

Also, no sadly im not breeding him (YET) because im in the process of moving to a different state. (Close to me) Though i am going to be breeding him with a blue and white marble female CT.

And the female in the picture was just so i could get him to flare and also she is a CT too.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

There wast his whole documentary about a band of horses, and the leader was a white stallion named Cloud. His son was all white and named little cloud until he came out of his shell and was later named Boulder. Lol I'm obsessed. I literally have close to...100 plastic horses from schleigh. I collect them


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love how Bettas look like little pug puppies. ADORABLE FACE IS ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I love how Bettas look like little pug puppies. ADORABLE FACE IS ADORABLE!!!!


I know!!


Jessabell said:


> There wast his whole documentary about a band of horses, and the leader was a white stallion named Cloud. His son was all white and named little cloud until he came out of his shell and was later named Boulder. Lol I'm obsessed. I literally have close to...100 plastic horses from schleigh. I collect them


why did they name him boulder?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They named him Boulder because of his personality, very straight forward and powerful. Both Cloud and Boulder are palominos. Boulder was Cloud's son, but was raised by a different father. It is an amazing story really. You should watch the documentary, it's free on youtube and PBS. 
CLoud:








Boulder is the darker one on the right, he is fighting his father, Cloud. he was the same color as Cloud when he was a baby.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> They named him Boulder because of his personality, very straight forward and powerful. Both Cloud and Boulder are palominos. Boulder was Cloud's son, but was raised by a different father. It is an amazing story really. You should watch the documentary, it's free on youtube and PBS.
> CLoud:
> 
> 
> ...



Why would he fight his father?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

He was trying to steal his band. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jessabell said:


> He was trying to steal his band. lol


So little Cloud was trying to steal Cloud's band?

But cloud worked so hard for his band.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol when they are older they don't care. They are horses mind you, and they don't have feelings like us lol. They do what they can to survive.


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

i agree that little cloud is a nice name :3 and suits him ^^ XD love him and the pics :3 3rd one lol XD yus


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

kif3 said:


> i agree that little cloud is a nice name :3 and suits him ^^ XD love him and the pics :3 3rd one lol XD yus


Thank you! I Really like his name and he does too.



Jessabell said:


> Lol when they are older they don't care. They are horses mind you, and they don't have feelings like us lol. They do what they can to survive.


Not entirely true. Horses hurt when their young die and they hurt with other things. Its just they dont feel they should mourn over it the rest of their lives so they try their best to survive and move on.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I enjoyed this thread Bettalover2033
Interesting that Little Cloud responded to his new name!
I have a parakeet named Cloud He is white with grey wings.
I saw my little guy on craiglist and imediately did a search for white warrior names. He looked so strong and striking in his pictures. I came up with Blizzard even though his previous name was Casper. The owner liked my suggestion so much that she changed his name in the ad  I had to wait 2 weeks. Now he is home and LOVES his new home and his new name. He swims right to me when I say Blizzard. I think he likes the Zzzz sound against the bowl.
Have a great time with Little Cloud!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

pinksnowme said:


> I enjoyed this thread Bettalover2033
> Interesting that Little Cloud responded to his new name!
> I have a parakeet named Cloud He is white with grey wings.
> I saw my little guy on craiglist and imediately did a search for white warrior names. He looked so strong and striking in his pictures. I came up with Blizzard even though his previous name was Casper. The owner liked my suggestion so much that she changed his name in the ad  I had to wait 2 weeks. Now he is home and LOVES his new home and his new name. He swims right to me when I say Blizzard. I think he likes the Zzzz sound against the bowl.
> Have a great time with Little Cloud!


Thank you! I thought it was weird when he actually turned around and looked at me. I was stunned and i gave him a couple blood worms.
I wish i could find one on craigslist. 
Blizzard is a cute name and defines a strong personality.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessabell said:


> Lol when they are older they don't care. They are horses mind you, and they don't have feelings like us lol. They do what they can to survive.


Actually, the pryor mountain mustangs have a very complex social order (and horses do have feelings/emotions/personalities just like every other animal). Boulder was raised by a different stallion, Shaman, who stole Boulder's mother from Cloud. Boulder does not know Cloud is his real father. Cloud does not fight with his father, Raven, and was never seen trying to steal mares from him. They respect one another.

lol, it's great when animals like their name!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Actually, the pryor mountain mustangs have a very complex social order (and horses do have feelings/emotions/personalities just like every other animal). Boulder was raised by a different stallion, Shaman, who stole Boulder's mother from Cloud. Boulder does not know Cloud is his real father. Cloud does not fight with his father, Raven, and was never seen trying to steal mares from him. They respect one another.
> 
> lol, it's great when animals like their name!


I agree completely.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Nimbus is another type of cloud I think.


I always liked the name Nimbus!!! I wanted to name my 1st son that! lol I agree Nimbus fits him perfectly!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rell30 said:


> I always liked the name Nimbus!!! I wanted to name my 1st son that! lol I agree Nimbus fits him perfectly!


Do you mean your real son or your first betta.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

My real son lol I abolutely love that name!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that's amazing:-D Why didnt you?

Was is a "good idea at the time" kind of thing?


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 7, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow that's amazing:-D Why didnt you?
> 
> Was is a "good idea at the time" kind of thing?


No nothing like that lol I have'nt had my 1st son yet. Its still one of the top contenders though! lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rell30 said:


> No nothing like that lol I have'nt had my 1st son yet. Its still one of the top contenders though! lol


Oh lol. My mistake for assuming lol. That would be a really nice name for him.

If you dont mind me asking, Your age? Maybe in a private message if you dont want that business out there?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Gorgeous little guy! I've always wanted a white crownie. They look so graceful.


----------

